# Booking partial Roomette



## HP_Lovecraft (Nov 6, 2008)

We are thinking of using points to book a trip from SAO (Maine) to ORL (Florida) for the 2 of us.

It is a 1 zone trip, so from SAO to ORL should be 5000 points each as coach.

But if we wanted a roomette for the NYP to ORL section, how would that work, as far as points? There is no sleepers from SAO to NYP. Would that have to use seperate points (ie 3000 + 3000 + 15000), or just be 15000 for the both of us?

Likewise, what if we wanted a portion to be on the ACELA (for BOS to NYP)? Would that need seperate points as well? (ie 1000 + 1000 + 8000 + 8000 + 15000)?

Using amtrak.com, and it just says to call the 1-800 number.


----------



## Hamhock (Nov 6, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> We are thinking of using points to book a trip from SAO (Maine) to ORL (Florida) for the 2 of us.
> It is a 1 zone trip, so from SAO to ORL should be 5000 points each as coach.
> 
> But if we wanted a roomette for the NYP to ORL section, how would that work, as far as points? There is no sleepers from SAO to NYP. Would that have to use seperate points (ie 3000 + 3000 + 15000), or just be 15000 for the both of us?
> ...


Indeed you cannot book sleeper AGR reservations online, only on the phone.

If you're booking a roomette 1-zone with your AGR points, that 15,000 point-spend completely includes the rail travel for both you and your companion, for the entire distance, including the Downeaster travel from Saco. Also, on both the Downeaster and Regional, you'd be in business class (the upgrade to business class is free because there is no sleeper until you get to NYP), and then the roomette from NYP to ORL. If you wanted to use Acela, that would be an entirely additional points transaction.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2008)

A roomette (or bedroom) award includes the sleeper and rail fare for either 1 or 2 people, provided both are named on the award. When a train does not offer a sleeper (such as on the NEC), they are entitled to get business class *on a regular train*. If you wish to ride Acela (either in business or First), you need to redeem a separate Acela award!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 6, 2008)

Just make sure that you request Business Class seats from Maine to NY, if you don't, then the agent may book you into coach. Unless there has been a recent policy change, in the past if you didn't request Business, they won't book it. But it is your's just for the asking and no, extra points are required.

Note: This doesn't include the business class seats on Acela, only BC on regional trains.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I know the question had been asked before, but the reward system has a seperate section for the NE corridor, and a seperate section for the Downeaster. I wasnt sure if they required you to book those seperate.

But now that I know, 15000 points for 2 people from Maine to Florida, mostly in a Roomette is a pretty fantastic deal!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Thanks!
> I know the question had been asked before, but the reward system has a seperate section for the NE corridor, and a seperate section for the Downeaster. I wasnt sure if they required you to book those seperate.
> 
> But now that I know, 15000 points for 2 people from Maine to Florida, mostly in a Roomette is a pretty fantastic deal!


There are only 3 zones that you have to think about for AGR awards (East, Midwest and West). You only have to think about the Northeast zone or the special routes (which include the Downeaster) if your travel begins *AND* ends within that zone! If it begins within those zones but ends outside of those zones, you only consider the 3 big zones (East, Midwest or West) in your count of how many zones you travel. (With the exception of the loophole - stations between ATL and SDL.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> ..., provided both are named on the award.


Could you (or someone) expand upon that? Does that mean that one's AGR account has to be in both names?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > ..., provided both are named on the award.
> ...


All it means that when you make the award reservation, you must say "There will be 2 people traveling, and the second person is Mark Jones." Technically, Mark Jones must travel with you on all the segments, but if Bob Smith travels with you on one segment and the conductor does check ID, it may not be questioned (since Bob could pass for Mark). But if Martha Davis joins you, I think you might be questioned (since Martha may not pass for Mark).

If you only make a reservation for 1, you may be questioned for another ticket. And since the award costs the same for 1 person or 2 people (*both free*), why not just name 2 people on the reservation? :huh:


----------

